

Ask HN: Wireless Video Streaming to Justin.tv? - doodyhead

I'm trying to figure out the easiest option for setting up live video streaming from my buddy's bar to Justin.tv. I'd prefer to use a wireless camera because the location of the PC in the bar isn't a good spot for video recording.<p>Is anyone aware of any wireless cams that work well with Justin.tv please?<p>I searched quite a bit online. I came across this article, but it's elaborate and prone to failure:<p>http://johnbeales.com/20080820/using-vlc-to-transcode-an-axis-cameras-video-stream-and-stream-it-out-again/#vlc-transcode-solution<p>Also thought about using WM Encoder to stream directly to a service like Fliqz: http://www.fliqz.com/<p>But I'd prefer to use Justin.tv for the social features, etc., not to mention the user base!<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
======
doodyhead
For anyone who's interested, looks like I'll be combining a USB extender:

[http://www.lindy.ie/usb-extension-cat5-usb-extender-up-
to-50...](http://www.lindy.ie/usb-extension-cat5-usb-extender-up-
to-50m/42805.html)

With a Logitech USB Quickcam:

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-QuickCam-
Pro-9000-Webcam/dp...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-QuickCam-
Pro-9000-Webcam/dp/B000T5GMJE)

I'll update again if/when I get it working!

